# Anyone ever feed their torts chard?



## TortoiseRN (May 22, 2013)

Chard?


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

My Russian won't touch it, but I know some people have success with it.


----------



## TortoiseRN (May 22, 2013)

I've read that it's very nutrient rich and similar to beets. 
That raises another question anyone ever tried feeding chopped up beets. 

Sometimes I'll order a beet salad at restaurants. That way when they bring my salad I can say, "Thanks for laying down those funky beets!"


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

LOL. You're jokes are so corny they come on a cob.  I'm not sure if you can or should feed your tortoise beets because they have sugar (not sure how much though)


----------



## JoesMum (May 22, 2013)

According to The Tortoise table Chard can be fed sparingly which doesn't mean your tortoise likes it


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 22, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> My Russian won't touch it, but I know some people have success with it.



My Russians don't really like it, either. I've stopped buying it for them. As Joe's Mum said, it may be edible, but it might not be preferred.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2013)

If your going to grow some, try the "bright Lights" types. That way if your tortoise(s) don't like them, they still make a beautiful array of pretty colors.


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

I watched a friends tortoise for three weeks while they were on vacation, and her Russian would not accept a meal unless there was chard in it, she would rather not eat. I guess it just depends on the tortoise.


----------



## thatrebecca (May 22, 2013)

My CDTs like it. I usually have it mixed in with a few other kinds of greens and veggies.


----------



## TortoiseRN (May 22, 2013)

Well I'll give it a try. Thank for the info guys/gals. 


Thanks for layin down those funky beets!


----------



## thatrebecca (May 22, 2013)

Oh, and my understanding with beets is that it's the green tops they eat, not the sweet, colorful roots. Funk is optional.


----------



## LolaMyLove (May 22, 2013)

I grow it in my Russians enclosure and it basically is just providing shade and hides. He loves to sit under it but he won't eat it. I've seen him nibble on it once. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Millerlite (May 22, 2013)

My guys will eat it up, but then again they eat anything and everything lol


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2013)

It's fine as part of a varied diet. I'm feeding a bunch out right now. Swiss and red. Don't feed it every day for weeks on end.


----------

